# Pictures, pictures, pictures! 2014



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Dam and Daughter
Birch Ridge Farm Petunia "Nugget" and her daughter
Rolling Acres Farm BeauGonia "Honey Boo Boo"

Macilwham Farm Ballerina and her daughter
Rolling Acres Farm GingeRogers


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I get my photo fashion sense from Skyla... Gotta love PJs at 2 in the afternoon!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Produce of Dam Painted Pepper RJ Aurora from Stonebroke Farm
Vixen
Celestial


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

One of Divinity's does


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That dang turkey kept photo bombing! I had to crop im out of almost every single picture!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Fittin it in Farm SilkStocking
Due in June. She missed her first breeding, but Howie made sure he covered her when he broke in. She is one of those does when bred doesn't even want you to look at her. But when she is open she is in your pocket. Can't wait for my sweetheart to come back out! Love her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice herd!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Birch Ridge Farm GG Cleopatra the herd screamer, but she is the best in an obsticle course. She is a ff and LOVES to be milked.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Rosie and her mini alpine doeling Flash(named appropiately, now you see her, now you don't)


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

nice looking group you got there. Hope to see you at the shows.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope I get to show! If not hope to spectate at the least!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Some of the 2014 kids
Maverick and his sisters, Nuggets 2 buckskin bucks, Vixens buckskin buckling


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Minnie and her mini alpine now wether Buddy


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Such nice photos, and adorable kids! So fuzzy still!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Karen, they need that fuzz it's still in the 20's at night here! Grateful at least the grass has finally turned green!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Erica~you look busy! Nice goaties  I have a Narr Tom too  He also photo bombs lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I needed some fresh pics for my website, so I tought why not share? Everyone here loves pictures.

And speaking of pictures Arabella and I picked Andy up from the bus stop. Yes his hair is long he is growing it out to donate it to Locks for Love.

Jesta Farm Arabella
Arabella is my only nubian at Rolling Acres Farm.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Awwww Nubian Love look at her following him. LOL 
Your goats are gorgeous and that one tri color kid is to die for!
and :ROFL: I love that turkey "photo bomber" that made my day!! He is saying take one of just me!! I am the real star here!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> I get my photo fashion sense from Skyla... Gotta love PJs at 2 in the afternoon!


You need mud boots to complete the look.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Leslie LOL


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Emma BRB


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

wonderful looking herd  I love wearing my pj's and crocks out in the goat pen lol.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Leslie I was going to retain that buckling, but I have 2 yearling bucks coming back to the farm and hubby said somethings gotta give.  7 would just be to many


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Mamaboyd, last year it was my sheepskin slippers. They were SO warm!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah he is really gorgeous, I love him. 
And quick funny turkey story, we went on vacation to Amish country and Land between the Lakes in Kentucky, well one of the nice restaurants there has a petting zoo and gardens behind it, and they had this blue slate tom turkey that fell in love with my mom because she had on a greyish blue jacket and I guess he thought she was a hen turkey, he would strut and gobble for her and spread out his tail and feathers. And he kept following her everywhere it was hilarious!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Toms... You can see his hen behind Arabella.

Emma this is for you!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Arabella weighs almost 200 pounds. I know she is tall, but do you think she is over conditioned? She is an open doe.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Loved looking through all those pics  nice herd


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice nigis! They're all so pretty, but I have to say that silkstocking is my favorite..those spots are really cool how they fade out from black to brown


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I need to get one of her face, it is split straight down the middle one half white, one half trip colored.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> I get my photo fashion sense from Skyla... Gotta love PJs at 2 in the afternoon!


 it's a lovely look on you darling! 

And ROFL at the pic of the boots for Emma! Y'all had me cracking up!! ::ROFL:


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, you have an amazing herd with a wide array of colorings and personalities as well! I am sure you are definitely one proud goat lady. Congratulations!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I love my goats. They make me smile! Except when a very heavy Nubian steps on my toes because I was foolish enough to go out there in my flipflops! I love my standards but the Nigerians are my goat passion. I'm clueless when it come to standard bloodlines, but I'm pretty well schooled on nigie lines. I'm lucky to live in New England and great lines are easier to obtain(although still expensive, at least I don't pay transportation). This all started with Bonnie a grade doe and her 3 doelings meant to just see if we would like having goats. Well as you can see we love them! I got it bad. 

I'm glad you guys enjoy looking at pictures. I haven't put all of them on yet!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> I love my goats. They make me smile! Except when a very heavy Nubian steps on my toes because I was foolish enough to go out there in my flipflops! I love my standards but the Nigerians are my goat passion. I'm clueless when it come to standard bloodlines, but I'm pretty well schooled on nigie lines. I'm lucky to live in New England and great lines are easier to obtain(although still expensive, at least I don't pay transportation). This all started with Bonnie a grade doe and her 3 doelings meant to just see if we would like having goats. Well as you can see we love them! I got it bad.
> 
> I'm glad you guys enjoy looking at pictures. I haven't put all of them on yet!


You raise Nigerians AND Nubians?? So do I !! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have many Nigerians, 1 Nubian and 2 alpines. I would love more Nubians but good Nubians are hard to find. I always seem to find very short, spindly Nubians. Maybe I'm just spoiled with Arabella who BIG, deep, milks a ton, doesn't scream at all, she walks uphill, she is level across her back. Click on my website she is on the senior doe page. The website needs to be updated but gives you a good idea of what I have.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You need a website or its time to post your herd! I would to see them


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> You need a website or its time to post your herd! I would to see them


Yeah, I need a website ! Haha, maybe I'll post some tonight 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow they are all beauties.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Great pics thx for sharing!!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> That dang turkey kept photo bombing! I had to crop im out of almost every single picture!


That's hilarious! Never heard of photo bombing but it fits. Btw, I've got a turkey, too. She doesn't photo bomb, but does her own style of bombs all over the barn floor. We need to get her fixed up with your tom.

Love your goat pics., too. What's wrong with pajamas in the afternoon? I do my fair share of that as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Nothing wrong in my mind with jammies all day. My husband is lucky if I get out of my jammies and into a pair yoga pants!(Which its bizzare I even have yoga pants since I don't do yoga, but they sure are comfy!)


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> Nothing wrong in my mind with jammies all day. My husband is lucky if I get out of my jammies and into a pair yoga pants!(Which its bizzare I even have yoga pants since I don't do yoga, but they sure are comfy!)


You have yoga power too! Haha, watch this video and you'll understand 
http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=01F2BCNU


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Erica, you made me think of this :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

COgoatLover25 said:


> You have yoga power too! Haha, watch this video and you'll understand
> 
> http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=01F2BCNU


Great minds think alike :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Erica, you made me think of this :lol: :ROFL:


That's the same video I posted!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Great minds think alike :lol: :slapfloor:


Haha, but a greater mind posts first haha :lol: jk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I was in the midst of finding it  I saw her post before you had posted   LOL!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't like pjs too hot... I feed in nightgowns. I don't think ANYONE wants pictures of that....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful goats Erica  Thanks for sharing the pictures !
LOVE , LOVE , LOVE , that turkey


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That video was hilarious! Its awful I sleep in nightgowns and put Jammie pants on when I get up. Or maybe yoga pants. I'm gonna post that on FB because that is my new theme song 

Thanks Laura! That turkey... He stalks me around the farm.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA! Theme song :lol: 
I love him, he's so funny! 

And don't worry, I get 'dressed' into new PJs some days  I'd rather be in them then anything else! LOL!


----------

